# Eye wash station



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Little eye wash station I did last month


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Little eye wash station I did last month


No valves to service the mixing valve?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> No valves to service the mixing valve?


They are there just can't see the handles behind the insulation, also right on the other side of the wall where they come from are isolation valves as well


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Little eye wash station I did last month


Are the water lines on a recirc to prevent stagnation?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Are the water lines on a recirc to prevent stagnation? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Nope tried to sell them on it but they don't even have a recirc system so they didn't go for it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Nope tried to sell them on it but they don't even have a recirc system so they didn't go for it


Is that legal in Canada?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Is that legal in Canada? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Well you don't have to recirculate the water to prevent from being stagnit it is suppose to be tempered between 16-26 degrees celsius which is hard without a recirc line so it's a grey area cause testing it'll be in that range, but leave it for a week and it'll take a couple minutes to get warm


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Is that legal in Canada? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I already regret disagreeing with you because I know you are now going to comment on everything I write lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Well you don't have to recirculate the water to prevent from being stagnit it is suppose to be tempered between 16-26 degrees celsius which is hard without a recirc line so it's a grey area cause testing it'll be in that range, but leave it for a week and it'll take a couple minutes to get warm


2 reasons for recirc is immediate required temp for flushing and also stagnation, can you say legionaries disease?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> 2 reasons for recirc is immediate required temp for flushing and also stagnation, can you say legionaries disease? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I think legionaries is a little extreme, with your logic we should recirculate all water for all fixtures then, kitchen faucet, bathroom faucet, showers, drinking fountains 
Sounds like a lot of pump and a lot of work no one is going to pay for


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> I think legionaries is a little extreme, with your logic we should recirculate all water for all fixtures then, kitchen faucet, bathroom faucet, showers, drinking fountains Sounds like a lot of pump and a lot of work no one is going to pay for


If you have a long run of piping it could be a problem, it's not like people use an eyewash everyday. Also depending on the chemicals it may require instant required temp. Say you need 70F water for proper flushing, how long is the injured person supposed to wait?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> If you have a long run of piping it could be a problem, it's not like people use an eyewash everyday. Also depending on the chemicals it may require instant required temp. Say you need 70F water for proper flushing, how long is the injured person supposed to wait? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I get that I tried to do that, but I can't do what people won't pay for, I want to make money the more I do the more I make 

But this met there health and safety inspection so that's all I can do
If only inspectors like you could walk into existing buildings and tell them they have to do this or else


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> I get that I tried to do that, but I can't do what people won't pay for, I want to make money the more I do the more I make But this met there health and safety inspection so that's all I can do If only inspectors like you could walk into existing buildings and tell them they have to do this or else


Do you pull proper permits with inspections? Your inspector can make them correct the violations.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Do you pull proper permits with inspections? Your inspector can make them correct the violations. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Some of them, but I'm trying to keep my client happy


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Can legaionairs get into your body through your eyes?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

budders said:


> Can legaionairs get into your body through your eyes?


Pretty fast way to the blood stream


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Pretty fast way to the blood stream


It can become airborne from a mist

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> It can become airborne from a mist Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Where are you an inspector ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

There's a local police station shut down right now from it. They're thinking that some old hot water dead ends could be the cause

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Hmm tyvm for the info. Have a goodnight guys. 11 pm where im at


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> 2 reasons for recirc is immediate required temp for flushing and also stagnation, can you say legionaries disease?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


ExcAlty! Which I think its a fookin joke.. I rathered have sterizied bottled water in my eyes.. and easier to use when ya lying down.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

budders said:


> Can legaionairs get into your body through your eyes?


Yes!.. even u can breathe it in! This is more of my concerns than those worry about having those cheap azz unions on water heater just to meet the codes.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

While stagnant water can be an issue, its right next to the sink that likely gets reasonably frequent use. As far as temperature goes, what temp do you think the water sitting in the lines will be? Room temperature perhaps?:whistling2: Plenty comfortable for ones eyes.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

CaberTosser said:


> While stagnant water can be an issue, its right next to the sink that likely gets reasonably frequent use. As far as temperature goes, what temp do you think the water sitting in the lines will be? Room temperature perhaps?:whistling2: Plenty comfortable for ones eyes.


I'll buy that the eyewash is piped off the sink would possibly get some use, but your temp is supposed to be between 70F and 90F. So your distance from a HWH may be in question . Eye washes aren't always used to wash out a piece of metal, chemicals can have a bad effect to to cold or to hot of water.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I'll buy that the eyewash is piped off the sink would possibly get some use, but your temp is supposed to be between 70F and 90F. So your distance from a HWH may be in question . Eye washes aren't always used to wash out a piece of metal, chemicals can have a bad effect to to cold or to hot of water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I suppose that with recent use of the cold at the sink (but not the hot) that the lines temperature could be much lower than ambient room temp. This could certainly be an issue with temperature shock. I've hooked up a few eye washes where we had to put in point-of-use water heaters, and some of those were of substantial size for deluge showers. Also there is the potential that the cold supply may have a shorter path to the eye wash than the hot would, for instance the eye wash is near the water meter room, but the boiler room is some distance away.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> And I repeat, what temperature do you think is room temperature? As the hot water starts getting there the thermostatic valve will start regulating that temp, but before it gets there the temperature will be whatever the ambient temp is, which won't present much of a thermal shock. Do you somehow think the water in those pipes is going to be 36 degrees Fahrenheit?


Agreed.. again I rathered have bottled eye wash set up.. where u can bring it to the victim... easier to wash eyes out when laying on side.. and if needs to be warmer, stick it inside hot water.. but at least we know its whatever the room temps is from the start.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Agreed.. again I rathered have bottled eye wash set up.. where u can bring it to the victim... easier to wash eyes out when laying on side.. and if needs to be warmer, stick it inside hot water.. but at least we know its whatever the room temps is from the start.


 Upon further thought I edited out that quote while you were still typing this reply. One client had me install an eye wash due to the fact their self contained plastic one kept getting discharged and they'd be on the hook to buy expensive new saline cartridges for it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> Upon further thought I edited out that quote while you were still typing this reply. One client had me install an eye wash due to the fact their self contained plastic one kept getting discharged and they'd be on the hook to buy expensive new saline cartridges for it


Interesting, must've brought the chinesse craps.. from I seen, 3 years shelf life at room stable room temps.. get checked,tagged like fire eshixthgers(sp)


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Interesting, must've brought the chinesse craps.. from I seen, 3 years shelf life at room stable room temps.. get checked,tagged like fire eshixthgers(sp)


Their issue was staff or truckers discharging the thing for reasons other than its intended purpose, it was at the loading dock. The refills apparently are not cheap.


----------

